# Blue Water out from Orange Beach



## knowlless (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm new to the forum so any help is appreciated. I am looking for the best source (most dependable) or sites for SSTs, Chlorophylls, etc. Also, how far will we need to run out of Orange Beach before we hit the blue water? Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Head to the nipple about 35 miles SE. The water is beautiful and the billfish bite is on!

Get a subscription to Hilton's Realtime Navigator for everything you need regarding SST, chlorophyll, altimetry, etc

I'll also add that if you need any help with rigging, lure choices or other local reports and tips, come by Sam's on canal road in OB and Mark or myself can help you out


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Hilton's Offshore.


----------



## knowlless (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks guys. We'll probably stop by in the morning. Forecast doesn't look the greatest but it'll be better than workin. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Welcome to PFF!


----------



## Surgeon (Jul 2, 2014)

I don't know much about blue water fishing, but I would agree with Chris. We fished with my buddy Archie at the nipple last Saturday (9/6/14) and my wife hooked up to a nice blue (on an Ilander Chris rigged). We fought it for about three hours before we cut him loose. Caught some mingo, chicken dolphin and a king. I took some friends back Tuesday to the Edge and halfway to the Nipple. The water was nice and the weeds were starting form up a little. Weather was a little rough Tuesday though.

To give you an idea of the size of him, the leader was 10 ft. If you look close you can see the Ilander by the tail.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice pics! Yes, that Chris is wealth of fish information. Sometimes I wonder if he has gills.


----------



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

I may not be reading it right but Hilton's doesn't seem to be showing blue water at the nipple right now.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

It's decent- doesn't look like it was quite as good as it as been. But the day to day shift will eventually give way to it heading back in (I hope).


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

Knowlless, you'll find lots of folks to help with rigging baits, lures or what every else you may have a question about. Welcome, you'll enjoy your time here.


----------

